# Uluru travel



## popsrocks (Jul 19, 2012)

First time in Australia. Among other places in a three week period, my wife booked four days in the Uluru/Ayers Rock area. We will be staying at what seems to be a fine resort for down time. We are relatively healthy for moderate hikes and romantic settings. (married 42 years) Both of us are into photography. We have a car for hire. Any suggestions on what to do and where to go on the cheap. 

Thanks, 

pops


----------

